
New iPhone 8 Leaks Reveal the Four Horsemen of Apple's Apocalypse - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2017/03/15/iphone8-leak-rumor-danger-damage-apple/#d1cfdf5b06ba
======
al2o3cr

        There is little to suggest that the presumptively priced iPhone 8 will not start at $1000
    

"I made up this number, now let me tell you how terrible it is!"

    
    
        The iPhone 8 of January 1st had fast cabled charging,
        wireless charging over a distance of one metre, a curved
        screen, a bright and vivid OLED display, touchID embedded
        into the screen
    

All the bullshit we made up before to fill the lack of news is now turning out
to be untrue. OMG HOW DARE APPLE NOT DO WHAT WE THOUGHT

    
    
        Revenue no doubt will remain high but the per handset profit levels
        could be set for a drop that may never be reversed.
    

Oh noes, they might only make two-thirds of the total profit in the entire
smartphone sector.

    
    
        runs the risk of Apple not only missing a large part of the Q4 sales
        window but also Osbourning the iPhone 7S and Phone 7S Plus handsets
        that are also expected to be unveiled and released shortly afterwards
    

PRODUCT WE HAVE NO EVIDENCE EXISTS MAY CUT INTO SALES OF OTHER PRODUCTS WE
HAVE NO EVIDENCE EXIST

    
    
        Past performance is not a guide to future riches or losses.
    

As evidenced by editors continuing to greenlight articles made of raw
speculation frosted with bullshit.

